# Any Info on Monthly Whittier Bike Swap



## Callahooney1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Planning to visit LA in August, anyone know if the monthly Whittier bicycle swap is still happening? Tried looking online but didn't find any definite dates or schedules.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2019)

When in August? There's the Long Beach swap, Cyclone Coasters , Orange Circle & Foothill Flyers Rides you might wanna check out too.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Planning to be there Aug 3rd -Aug1.  I know about Long Beach. However I always thought the Whittier bicycle swap was usually the second Saturday of the month.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 6, 2019)

That swap is held on the church parking lot at the corner of Mills and Mulberry but I don't have their schedule.

 If your looking for vintage parts, you'll be disappointed. It's mostly BMX, road bike and late model stuff. You may find an occasional vintage part but hardly worth the trip.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you.  Yeah I remember going one time, it was mostly BMX. But that's okay that's what we're going to look for this time around is some
original BMX parts.


----------

